# So Do You Have



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

with all the talk about wondering where the bees have gone, I am curious if any of you have seen many around where you live? our Maple tree in the backyard is normally buzzing (literally-you could always here a constant buzz) with bees and it has none this year. However, a tree in the front yard, a Locust, does have a few bees, but they are different, small and move quickly like sweat bees.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I quess your bees have made the trek to Wolfwood! Sitting on the screen porch yesterday and we had several - MUCH bigger than usual - yellow jackets (maybe they were honey bees







). With all the rain we've had, we haven't spent much time outside yet so we haven't taken note of the general population - but, we have already found more hives than we usually have by this time of year....(underside of the canoe, spa vent, generator cover, patio umbrella, house eaves, .....







)

Good question, Tawnya!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I quess your bees have made the trek to Wolfwood! Sitting on the screen porch yesterday and we had several - MUCH bigger than usual - yellow jackets (maybe they were honey bees
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we have had a few yellow jackets and a friend reported finding a wasps nest under some driveway blacktop that have caved in ( long story-hurried subdivision building







).

So for any knowledgable Outbackers, just what kind of bees (dumb question?) are needed for pollenation and which ones are not showing up? like the ones that normally buzz my maple tree?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I quess your bees have made the trek to Wolfwood! Sitting on the screen porch yesterday and we had several - MUCH bigger than usual - yellow jackets (maybe they were honey bees
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we have had a few yellow jackets and a friend reported finding a wasps nest under some driveway blacktop that have caved in ( long story-hurried subdivision building







).

So for any knowledgable Outbackers, just what kind of bees (dumb question?) are needed for pollenation and which ones are not showing up? like the ones that normally buzz my maple tree?
[/quote]
Yup - the Wasps & Daubers have shown back up at Wolfwood, as well. Different kinds of bees pollinate different kinds of plants (and perform other types of "duties" as well.) Only "Honey Bees" make the honey that you & I eat....although they make it from a variety of different types of plants (clover, alfafa, etc.) and I believe that there are different types of what we call Honey Bees. I'm sure there's at least 1 orna-bug-specialist here among our ranks who will help us straighten this out!









I'm convinced, however, that the sole purpose for the existence of the Paper Wasp and Mud Daubers is to build massive hidden structures in Wolfwood's gardens and then chase me out of said gardens!!! (oooooh, they got me BIG TIME last summer...wouldn't be sorry to see their population dwindle







)


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Oh yeah.

Bee Movie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Weh have had a good amount of yellow-jackets but now it cooled off a bite they are hiding
But we do have plenty of carpenter bees & Bubble bees

Don


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

I don't know the percentage but alot of crops are pollinated by honey bees. This year I hear of reports of collanies dying off for unknown reasons so I was waiting to here if there was any crop impact. So far I have not heard anything other than one report or idea that was blaming it on cell phone frequency interfering with thier navigation capability. I gues time will tell what will happen.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OutbackPM said:


> I don't know the percentage but alot of crops are pollinated by honey bees. This year I hear of reports of collanies dying off for unknown reasons so I was waiting to here if there was any crop impact. So far I have not heard anything other than one report or idea that was blaming it on cell phone frequency interfering with thier navigation capability. I gues time will tell what will happen.


a few weeks ago I saw a report of bees having a mite. It showed a bee with a mite attached to it and indicated it could be the reason. It will BEE very insteresting if they figure it out .....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I used to haul live bees on a flatbed semi.. I would pick them up in East Texas, the Dakotas, Montana, Eastern Colorado, The Carolinas, Tennesee, and Arkansas in late winter, and move them to the west coast. Mostly the San Jauquine valley California. Some to the Yuma, Az. Mexicali, Ca area. They would work them all around there for months.. Then we would move them north to Washington for the apples.. We would move them home in late May/June.

The Orchards lease bees.. When you put in large amounts of say, like almonds or apples, there is not enough bees in the area naturally, for good, fast, cross polination. They leased bees for high performance.. They could pollinate a large orchard much quicker than normal. And as you know when pollination of an orchard is needed, time is of the essence.

I always loved hauling them, They paid us 2 bucks a mile, and this was back in the early 90's. I, the driver got 25%, so I made 50 cents a mile. I made around 500 bucks a day, as most of the hauls would require 1000 miles a day needed. I just loved hauling them too..

DOT laws allow you to drive from 30 mins before sun-up to 30 mins after sunset when hauling bees without breaks, or log book violations.. The driving regs are relaxed when hauling bees.. Livestock haulers have some relaxed laws also.. Our country depends on healthy bees, and livestock. It was funny.. I would radio the ports I had bees on board.. Most would just tell me to go around the line and get the heck outa here.. If I sat more than a few mins in there ports, a swarm of bees would attack em... lol

They would load them at dusk, and could only unload them at night or dawn. During the day, they were way too active to move, plus most of the hive was gone out doing there thing. I could not stop during the day once loaded.. I would pull off at night and do all my duties, like shower, sleep, fuel, and eat.. At night they were very docile. A light hum could be heard, but they would stay put.. You could park at a truck stop and knowone would even know they were there at night.

I would also pay extra attention to the tires and the rest of the mechanic stuff on the truck while stopped for the night.. If you had a problem during the day, the bees would fly away.. So you couldnt stop for more than a few minutes, or a call to the fire dept. would be needed.. All they can do is soak them with water for you, to keep them somewhat content.

If you roll the truck, you die............ There is know way of saving a wrecked truck with bees.. They would simply burn them, as the bees would now have been put into a stressful situation, and this would effect there proformance for a long time. A loose figure of total bees on a truck was over one million.

I dont know what they cost, but a flatbed would haul 500 beehives, and replacement value was between 250k to 350k, depending on the beekeeper, for a truckload. So when they were placed on a truck for a haul, this was serious stuff.

I had to stop twice a day and give them a drink, I would quickly pull into a truckstop and soak the hives with water. They appreciated that, as you could hear them quiet down. I would water them when I stopped for the night also. It was very dangerous to haul them when temps got above 90, a 5 minute stop and you would have a huge dangerous swarm in those temps.

We hauled them in the open, which is the only way you can haul them. Some keepers would put a net over them, to keep some of the bees that get out, in the load. Those bees would die as soon as they left the hive.. If they entered another hive, they would be killed as bees are very territorial. So the net would allow them to fall on the floor, instead of on peoples windshields. It was considered good if you only lost 10% percent a day. I always took good care of them, and always kept it to that.. The keepers always paid me a nice cash tip up to 250 bucks for taking good care of them. I would run from the Carolinas to California in two days, I would just stop for power naps along the way at night. Other than that, the truck would be running down the highway. Yes this sounds crazy, but honestly most truckers drive 1000 miles a day, wheather you or the govt knows it or not.. Its no biggie.. You can do this and still get a full 6 hrs sleep. I done this for years.

I always helped to load them, I would smoke the hives before they placed them onto the flatbed. I never wore a net or any protective material. I hauled prolly 200 loads of em over the years. I was only stung twice.. Once in the neck, and the other in the white of my eyeball.. That was a bummer, as that load, I picked up in Lompoc, Ca, at midnight, and had to have delivered to Hermanston Or, the next night at 2 am. It was tough to drive with my eye all patched up..

I will tell you there is no other top heavy or dangerous load a semi could haul.. It was all good going out to Cali, as the hives were empty, but leaving Cali, the hives would have honey in them, this would cause a serious delay reaction, when shifting, or in curves.. You can flip a bee truck at 5 mph..

They would stack the hives 13'6" tall and the length of the trailer, with a few inches space betwen them.. The hives would walk around if not tied down properly.

You could haul bees at 30 below zero. They would make there own heat going down the road.

It was the best money I made in trucking, but the most dangerous... It was very satisfieing.

One thing I learned... Honey bees are much like people. If you treat em good they do the same in return.

But to answer your question.. There are fewer honey bees than normal around here. lol

Carey


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow Carey,
What a story...I had no idea that bees could be transported like that


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

skippershe said:


> Wow Carey,
> What a story...I had no idea that bees could be transported like that


I know... Most people dont. Honestly without bees, is without many types of food.. The bee biz is a huge biz.. I almost ended up, doing this full time. Drawback... Living in a motel along hwy 99 in Cali for the winter, and working alfalfa here in Colorado in the summer. Wouldnt be home much.

Bees are hauled into every large orchard in the USA.. There is just not enough bees in the natural world to pollinate 100 acres of Almonds, Onion, Strawberries... etc.. Without leased bees, you cant pollinate the large orchards quickly.

It takes several truckloads per orchard.. The farmers leave the bee technolgy to the beekeepers.. it is a 24 hr 7day a week job in the bee biz.

I just hauled them long distance.. The beekeppers hired local help to move them orchard to orchard.

People would freak when they seen my flatbed full of bees.. It made me laugh.. Honey bees are not here to hurt you unless you piss em off.. They give us food.... They are our friends.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Pretty much any plant/tree that flowers needs a bee for pollinization so that plant/tree is able to yield.

Without bees.... We starve.. Hope they get it figured out.

Carey


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Absolutely fascinating, Carey!! Thanks!

<Now, can you tell us another story? Huh? can you? Pleeeeeeeeezzzzzzzz>


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wow! incredible info, I really appreciate your story, but do you have a theory on the where they have gone and why? I live in Wa State and the Apple crop is huge industry and Hermiston, Oregon is 30 min away. Ok, so a couple questions and no laughing by anyone! sooooo.....do grapes and watermelons need bees? grapes here are as huge to wine as grapes to California. Hermiston is notorious for Watermelons ( just ask PDX DOUG







) and then there are Walla Walla onions. So, I guess what I am asking, is do all crops need bees?



wolfwood said:


> Absolutely fascinating, Carey!! Thanks!
> 
> <Now, can you tell us another story? Huh? can you? Pleeeeeeeeezzzzzzzz>


once upon a time in a far away land..........................there were bees


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I didnt know that you are that close dox.. I would park on the first northbound offramp past the columbia in WA. The apple guys would meet me there at 2 am.. In fact I left my door unlocked for em.. I generally would get there arond midnight and go to sleep. One of there hands would hop in my truck and drive it to the orchard east of there and let me sleep. In the morn, all my straps would be rolled up neatly.. I would just have to put them in the tool box.. All that was left was sweeping several inches of dead bees off the deck of my trailer.

A couple hundred buck tip would be layin in my drivers eat.. They were very nice guys.

I done that round for several 2-3 weeks every year.. Lumber from northern Idaho, to So. Ca. Bees from Lompoc to Hermanston.

Our company had 30 trucks, in certain times of the year, we would haul bees exclusivly..

Let me tell ya all.. I was an OTR driver for over 8 years.. Home every 4-6 weeks.. I have stories and stories I can tell.. lol

I have to go to bed now.. Gotta be up at 3 am for my daily double cement haul tomorrow.. Got to lay down another 500 miles tomorrow.. I sleep in my own bed now..

For the adventureous and brave, Trucking is awesome.. You meet the best people and live thru some of the craziest experiences, both good and bad.. You learn about weird things too.. lol

ps I have no idea whats going on with the bees... 
goodnight all

Carey

dox.. all crops that flower need bees.. All of the crops you mentioned flower.

Carey


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> ......
> Let me tell ya all.. I was an OTR driver for over 8 years.. Home every 4-6 weeks.. I have stories and stories I can tell.. lol
> ........
> Carey


My hat's off to you, Carey and to ALL OTR drivers!














I used to do a fair amount of long distance driving and learned early on to respect and drive with the trucks (also spent lots of long, dark, sleepy hours with them on the CB and enjoyed many a meal and GALLONS of coffee with them.) They've always taken VERY good care of me and, in fact, my life has been saved (quite literally) by truckers on more than 1 occassion in the very early AM hours 100s of miles from home!!! Most folks don't (can't?) really understand what life out there on the long road is like....

With or without the TT, there is simply no one I would rather have around me on the road than OTR drivers!!!!
















Soooooo, on behalf of all my OTR friends from many years past - please accept my thanks & gratitude for what ALL of you do out there!!!

Wolfie


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Great story! It sounds like hauling bees was a job that you had to love, to do it well. I couldn't do it! Kudos to those who have or are doing it.

I read recently that there are several theories about the bees. It could be mites, stress, or pesticide residue.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I didnt know that you are that close dox.. I would park on the first northbound offramp past the columbia in WA. The apple guys would meet me there at 2 am..

I done that round for several 2-3 weeks every year.. Lumber from northern Idaho, to So. Ca. Bees from Lompoc to Hermanston.

[/quote]

were you stalking me?







I am born and raised North Idaho







moved here to the Tri-Cities (Kennewick,Richland,Pasco) 20 years ago. Were you hauling from Courdalene?Lewiston?St. Maries?Priest River?Potlatch? My dad and many family members lived their lives in the woods either cutting and felling or as Logging truck drivers,loaders, and everything related to logging. Dad retired from Lumber mill but put in many many years in the log truck. When I ran away from my mother at age 14 he put me in the log truck and I went to work with him, we knew she'd never know where to even begin looking in the woods. Log truck drivers are scary drivers, gotta get there on impossibly narrow "roads" as fast as you can, get loaded and get outta there and to the mill.Time is money. 
My childhood is filled with memories of the grandparents stories of the lumber camps, that was hard work. The men were men and women were men too!








Dad now hosts a USFS campground in N Idaho and knows the area like the back of his hand, it's incredible. At the camp there is big display of pictures of what used to be a log camp, it had trains to boot. My grandma, his mom, a few years ago at age 99 saw that and pointed to the end of the display where there was no picture and asked where a certain train car number was. After all those years she still remembered which one she worked on . In one spot under trees is a huge pile of old tin cans, it's where they dumped everything from fixing meals, who knows how deep that pile is into the ground.
Whoops sorry, got off the subject of bees, whew! mention of lumber and N Idaho got me "Carry'd" er carried away!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> People would freak when they seen my flatbed full of bees.. It made me laugh.. Honey bees are not here to hurt you unless you piss em off.. They give us food.... They are our friends.
> 
> Carey


Sorry, Carey, but bees are NOT my friends. Yes, they give us food, but I had one land on the back of my neck when I opened the storm door. I did nothing to it, and didn't see it, until it stung me. Thirty minutes later, I was in the ER with EXTREMELY fat lips, ears and eyes almost swollen shut and throat closing up, and broken out in huge hives from my neck to below my knees. NOT FUN!!







Same thing with wasps.
Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just a week or two ago, we had a bee transport truck crash on an Interstate freeway bridge here in Portland. I believe it dumped 8-9 colonies. Fortunately, it was very early morning (just after midnight), but it sure did mess up the morning commute!









As far as the implication of the missing bees goes, this is potentially a catastrophic global issue. My gut feeling is that the media has played it up a bit (would they do that?







), but it does go to show just how fragile and inter-dependant this little lifeboat we call The Earth is. Let's hope those that really know about these things are on the ball!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

BTW, those of you that see the big "carpenter bees"? Check the eaves of your house, etc., for bored holes. These things can REALLY do alot of structural damage in a short time. An exterminator may be in order.
Darlene


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I didnt know that you are that close dox.. I would park on the first northbound offramp past the columbia in WA. The apple guys would meet me there at 2 am..
> 
> I done that round for several 2-3 weeks every year.. Lumber from northern Idaho, to So. Ca. Bees from Lompoc to Hermanston.


were you stalking me?







I am born and raised North Idaho







moved here to the Tri-Cities (Kennewick,Richland,Pasco) 20 years ago. Were you hauling from Courdalene?Lewiston?St. Maries?Priest River?Potlatch? My dad and many family members lived their lives in the woods either cutting and felling or as Logging truck drivers,loaders, and everything related to logging. Dad retired from Lumber mill but put in many many years in the log truck. When I ran away from my mother at age 14 he put me in the log truck and I went to work with him, we knew she'd never know where to even begin looking in the woods. Log truck drivers are scary drivers, gotta get there on impossibly narrow "roads" as fast as you can, get loaded and get outta there and to the mill.Time is money. 
My childhood is filled with memories of the grandparents stories of the lumber camps, that was hard work. The men were men and women were men too!








Dad now hosts a USFS campground in N Idaho and knows the area like the back of his hand, it's incredible. At the camp there is big display of pictures of what used to be a log camp, it had trains to boot. My grandma, his mom, a few years ago at age 99 saw that and pointed to the end of the display where there was no picture and asked where a certain train car number was. After all those years she still remembered which one she worked on . In one spot under trees is a huge pile of old tin cans, it's where they dumped everything from fixing meals, who knows how deep that pile is into the ground.
Whoops sorry, got off the subject of bees, whew! mention of lumber and N Idaho got me "Carry'd" er carried away!
[/quote]

lol.. Sounds like I was stalking you, uh, Doxie.. Truthfully I rememeber picking up lumber in all those towns you mentioned.. lol

I have slept quite a few nights at the truckstop in C-dalane. I love that area up there... Beautiful!

Its kinda funny I would haul bees into the apple orchards in spring, then haul bulk apples to juicers, and large bakeries all over the country in fall.. We had a side kit that we could put on our flatbeds. When I got to my destination. I would drop the trailer on a ramp, they would lock it down, then dump the apples into a large underground holding area.

I would also haul Onions with the side kit from areas in the Southwest, like Hatch, N.M., all around Pheonix, all over Southern Cal. This would start in mid June and end in August.

Those onions always had a destination in the Far Northeast, Places like Boston, NYC, Providence, New Jersey, Maine, Ontario, and even up around Nova Scotia. They paid by the bag, and that always ended up paying very well also.

I loved living on the road... Family didnt.. I smartened up before divorce came, that would be no.2.. lol I quit in 1999 and got a local job.. Made everyone happy.. I still have dreams of churning out 1000 mile days..

You know, I spent a year once hauling boxed beef in a reefer(refridge trailer), out of Dodge City, Ks.. I would pick that up at Noon Monday.. Haul that to the Port of Miami, Fl... Had a wednesday 5 am appointment.. I would back my trailer up to a Freighter ship, as these meat loads were for export to who knows where.. I would be empty by 7am.. Hatians would unload me.. The meat was hand stacked in the trailer so I could haul more.. (no Pallets) Had to be hand unloaded. You had to be very careful in any port, guys would deluge you with every illegal thing known to man.. Just the wrong look, or word.. Your shot dead.. I would just stay in the trailer, and count the boxes, as if you didnt, they would steal some, then tell you the load was short.. That would come out of my pocket.. They were the most scariest lil dudes I have ever seen..

Then I would go down the port aways, and back up to a veggie ship from South America in winter.. I generally got a mixed load, of corn, lettuce, you know, veggie stuff.. I would be loaded by noon wednesday. I had a 8 pm appointment fri. night with King Soopers grocery, Denver, Colo. In other times of the year, I would venture up Fla a bit a pick up a citrus load, bound for the same place in Denver.

Then go home for the weekend, and be back in Dodge City Monday for another round.

That was a week! I would run right at 5000 miles in 5 days.. I had the biggest Kenworth they make.. 600 hp, 18 speed, 3.36 gears.. 86 inch sleeper, all black with tons of chrome. Over 300 lights on the truck and trailer.. two alternators for all the lights.. It was an attention getter, as you can imagine.. That truck could easilly get a married guy in trouble! But it didnt me... I was too busy working for my family...The truck could cruise at 125mph... I would find some cow haulers in Texas bound for Fla... We would light up the highways at night.. It was very illegal, but was a ball... This is called cowboy trucking, or hi balling... Most end up doing drugs, as week after week takes a toll on ya..

When you are in the beef biz, you run this way with either alive or dead cows, as both are super time sensative.. Yes the govt knows about cow haulers.. To have fresh meat for the public, this is what is expected and needed.. The govt overlooks this still to this day.

The meat is hauled at 28 degrees, which puts the meat in like a fresh frozen state.. Most meat you buy in a grocery store has never been frozen.. This is why time is so sensetive..

Doing drugs is a strict no for me, I was to that point after a year.. I deceided to quit that and do something else.. I had a lot of fun though..

Better quit... Its supper time.. lol Enough stories..

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

sgalady said:


> People would freak when they seen my flatbed full of bees.. It made me laugh.. Honey bees are not here to hurt you unless you piss em off.. They give us food.... They are our friends.
> 
> Carey


Sorry, Carey, but bees are NOT my friends. Yes, they give us food, but I had one land on the back of my neck when I opened the storm door. I did nothing to it, and didn't see it, until it stung me. Thirty minutes later, I was in the ER with EXTREMELY fat lips, ears and eyes almost swollen shut and throat closing up, and broken out in huge hives from my neck to below my knees. NOT FUN!!







Same thing with wasps.
Darlene








[/quote]

My wife is the same way.. She is deathly alergic to them.. She even has a card she carries in her purse.

They have never bothered me.. My gramps had several hives when I was a kid just for his hobby.. He taught me how to handle them, and not be scared of em.. But yea, to work with bees is something that comes from within.. Its not for everyone.

Its all good..
Carey


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I have slept quite a few nights at the truckstop in C-dalane. I love that area up there... Beautiful!

I would also haul Onions with the side kit from areas in the Southwest, like Hatch, N.M., all around Pheonix, all over Southern Cal. This would start in mid June and end in August.

You know, I spent a year once hauling boxed beef in a reefer(refridge trailer), out of Dodge City, Ks..

Then I would go down the port aways, and back up to a veggie ship from South America in winter.. I generally got a mixed load, of corn, lettuce, you know, veggie stuff.. I would be loaded by noon wednesday. I had a 8 pm appointment fri. night with King Soopers grocery, Denver, Colo. In other times of the year, I would venture up Fla a bit a pick up a citrus load, bound for the same place in Denver.

Carey
[/quote]
yes, Couerdalene is gorgeous country as is most of N Idaho. Camper Andy can attest to that too!
I am surprised you didn't haul Walla Walla onions from our famous Walla Walla, Wa!
As for beef, we have Iowa beef just a few miles away, I always wonder where all the meat there goes to. 
As for S America, well I lived there too! Carey, you WERE trying to follow me! LOL! I lived in Venezuela and the grocery stores are something else as are the meat counters-yuck. Something about having to put all the meat in the sink and scrub it before cooking, just didn't appeal to me. I came back from there weighing in at 90lbs, a walking skeleton. I had gotten very very very ill at one point and refused medical care as I was not taking my eyes off my infant daughter for a second. There were baby stealers. As it was I had to prove she was mine because babies were being stolen and sold from Bolivia. The fruits in the grocery stores always had flies on em and the BIGGEST spiders you ever did see......

Thanks again for sharing your stories, it's a breath of fresh air and opens eyes to just how stuff gets from point A to B.
Tawnya


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Tawnya.. Your too much.. you make me laugh! I better quit telling stories.. Pretty soon you will rememeber meeting me somewhere.. lol

Carey


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

My friend here in North Georgia Barry Wright III (Wright's Honey) has about 1500 hives. I asked him why we had no bees of any kind round the house about a month ago. He said the cold snap here killed a ton of trees in the mountains and most of the flowers did not bloom.

This month I started to notice the bees are back with the flower and clover bloom.
My wife is upset that the humming birds are not back as of yet.

As for the declining bee population Barry says that in his case most of his hives are Ok and he has always had to deal with mites. (It fascinates me how the bees know how to get the treatment on them to kill the mites).

As for the declining population of bees. most of the big (2500 hive) commercial operations used banned some mite treatments which were not exactly good for the people population. the Ag industry said they could not use the banned pesticides and some of the big boys decided to close up shop.

A lot of old timers that kept hives for their crops and personal use have long since past away. Most of us people now a days do not even have gardens anymore. Hence no personal hives.

My wife is allergic to everything and has to carry 2 sting kits with her. But there is no way to keep her out of her flower and vegetable gardens.

Has any one noticed that most people now a days have allergies? The old people did not suffer much with them, and stayed out side and windows open all the time. I suffered when I was living up north until I started taking a teaspoon of LOCAL honey a day. when I moved to Tennessee I had the same problem. I found the local beekeeper and after a couple months the symptoms were reduced.
I met my highly allergic wife when I moved to NE Georgia and started her taking a teaspoon a day over 12 years ago. The symptoms she has now is not 1/16th she had growing up in this area.

I believe that if the food we eat is not from the area we live, then, our bodies are not getting the pollens into the our systems which build the immunities we need to fight the allergies. 
According to Barry Honey contains all the pollens from all the plants.

Doug and Lois Ann


----------

